# Which female has the best booty in the WWE?



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay I must admit I went to overboard with Nikki Bella since if you compare it to her sister yeah it's huge and other flat divas but it's not huge a little small anyways, in your opinion who do you think has the best butt?
Also which past diva had the best butt ? Mine is Stacy Keibler!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I still got Nikki Bella's booty in my mind. So Nikki.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

For current, it's still Layla easily, with Bayley being second... for past divas, off the top of my head at the moment, Dawn Marie ...


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Naomi.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Layla.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige.


I have to agree with that one. She has the type of booty that is big and firm enough to satisfy a man, but it is small enough to where it does not overpower the body. 

You can grab a hold of it without while still allowing you to appreciate other areas of her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Layla has the kind of ass that I want to plant my flag in and claim it for my homeland. Paige too. Jeez, I forgot about Lana. I cant pick just one. Basically, its:


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Naomi


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks, personal preference yada yada yada.
For _me_ *Layla* wins by far.
Spoiler below for gifs




















































































Spoiler: Layla Booty Gifs




























































































http://giant.gfycat.com/MadHopefulAtlanticblackgoby.gif/img]
[img]http://i.minus.com/ibyn8yqp1yXeoD.gif


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Such perfection.:yum:


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige. Naomi is... too much.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Nightrow said:


>


Have you seen her now? No booty whatsoever. Also she never really had a big one.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Frozager said:


> Paige. Naomi is... too much.


I don't necessarily think that it's too much, but for me, shape is way, way more important than size. I guess there are a lot of people that think biggest = best, but IMO most of the divas have much better shaped asses and/ or have much better definition.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige :cudi


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's been said before but there is no right answer except Naomi. If you disagree you're wrong and that's that.




























Have fun with your pancake butts. :duck


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Layla, Noami, Lana.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nocturnal said:


> Different strokes for different folks, personal preference yada yada yada.
> For _me_ *Layla* wins by far.
> Spoiler below for gifs
> 
> ...


Thanks you so much for this!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I would recreate the lyrics to Hozier's "Take Me To Church" on Naomi.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Nikki Bella.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

layla or naomi


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

JoJo.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige, in my own humble opinion of course.


----------



## HardySky0504 (Aug 24, 2014)

Layla and then nikki bella, paige is way too pasty for me


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Paige, in my own humble opinion of course.


and we have a winner


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Nocturnal made some STRONG arguments for Layla. :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva Marie.
































Layla, Lana, Nikki all have nice asses too.
























And of course cant leave out Mrs. Mizannin.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

currently i would say Layla followed by Nikki then Paige


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


>





Christmas Eva Marie said:


>


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bayley. 100%


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Trish*


























*Lana*


































*Torrie*


















are some of the best ever afaiac.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Naomi wins, she has no competition.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Layla. No contest.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

All a matter of personal preference as is the case with anything.

Stacy was and will always be my favorite.

Torrie was right up there as well.

Nikki has vaulted up my rankings, might surpass Torrie soon.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

you know there is a lack of booty when paige is seen as having a booty lol

nice ass for sure but a booty that is not


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Layla. Ohmy shes fucking perfect. What a woman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:surprise: the pics delivered.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Layla and its not even close


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Bayley booty pics? 

I'm partial to a bit on Lana, Naomi and Layla myself.. Paige is definitely growing on me too and Nikki's not far behind.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

layla got the best ass to face ratio, so she win.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

AJ Lee because she's petite and I want to see someone get pissed off about me liking her.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


> AJ Lee because she's petite and I want to see someone get pissed off about me liking her.


Nothing stopping you posting some examples.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


> AJ Lee because she's petite and I want to see someone get pissed off about me liking her.


1,5 years ago I would agree, but now she has lost too much weight IMO.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Layla > Lana > Bayley > Nikki


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Layla and Naomi are certainly very beautiful though I like Paige


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> 1,5 years ago I would agree, but now she has lost too much weight IMO.


imo she got more toned and ripped not so much lost weight


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

N7 Spectre said:


> AJ Lee because she's petite and I want to see someone get pissed off about me liking her.


She's not petite, she's just waiting for puberty.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

It may just be the angle, but it's still good


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Naomi & Layla by miles, Eva Marie is a distant 2nd place followed by Nikki Bella.

If we're talking all time? I'll go with Victoria.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Naomi & Layla by miles, Eva Marie is a distant 2nd place followed by Nikki Bella.
> 
> If we're talking all time? I'll go with Victoria.


What about Trish? Everyone keeps saying she has a big one.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Trish has the best ass of all time, currently it's hard to say. I don't find any of the divas really attractive anymore.



FourthHorsemen said:


> It may just be the angle, but it's still good



Emma has a nice ass.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Emma has a nice ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You would think a woman with the name Dump Matsumoto, monster heel from Joshi, would have a nice ass. Apparently not. She and Bull Nakano wrestled in WWF in 1986. This is their MSG debut.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

FourthHorsemen said:


> It may just be the angle, but it's still good


:zayn3


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

FourthHorsemen said:


> It may just be the angle, but it's still good



That's Emma? wow


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Trish has the best ass of all time, currently it's hard to say. I don't find any of the divas really attractive anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but Stacy Keibler has the best of all time!!!! Emma is nice!!!!!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm more of a "meat" guy than a "muscle" guy. It's all in the jiggle :tommy



























tl;dr: Bailey


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> I'm more of a "meat" guy than a "muscle" guy. It's all in the jiggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So who's in that category of muscle? Nikki, Trish, Stephanie?


----------



## Redheadrockz (Dec 27, 2014)

Currently I would have to say Layla's. Of all time, I would say Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

^ Not a bad choice, was never big on the rest of the package in regards to Melina through.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


>


:westbrook2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> ^ Not a bad choice, was never big on the rest of the package in regards to Melina through.


She didn't have the prettiest face. But MNM era Melina and then when she was managing solo Nitro was on point. Short skirts, great tits, splits, generally very pretty. The memories.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She didn't have the prettiest face. But MNM era Melina and then when she was managing solo Nitro was on point. Shirt skirts, great tits, splits. The memories.


That is true, not the prettiest overall but she was definitely great in many aspects; can't lie and say that my 9-10-11 year old self didn't have many very fond memories of Melina back then.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> EvaMaryse said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't have the prettiest face. But MNM era Melina and then when she was managing solo Nitro was on point. Shirt skirts, great tits, splits. The memories.
> ...


Someone said they like booty's with meant like Naomi or Layla and muscle booty's. So who would you put in as muscle booty? I would say Trish, Stephanie, and Nikki Bella.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks12 said:


> Someone said they like booty's with meant like Naomi or Layla and muscle booty's. So who would you put in as muscle booty? I would say Trish, Stephanie, and Nikki Bella.


Muscle booty? umm.. Layla, Trish, maybe Beth, Naomi's is just big and Nikki's is more firm and well rounded without being as big.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Thanks12 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone said they like booty's with meant like Naomi or Layla and muscle booty's. So who would you put in as muscle booty? I would say Trish, Stephanie, and Nikki Bella.
> ...


Oh true. I agree. What about Torriw Wilson and Stacy Keibler? How is Nikki Bella well rounded and firm?


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

given the amount of unfounded hate she gets, AJ's is straight up underrated now
it's got an amazingshape, and it's not really small at all


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL, fuck right off with Aj Lee. Wait until she stands up straight instead of arching her back.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> I have to agree with that one. She has the type of booty that is big and firm enough to satisfy a man, but it is small enough to where it does not overpower the body.
> 
> You can grab a hold of it without while still allowing you to appreciate other areas of her.


You've ascended to another level of creepyfuck, and this is coming from a guy called "Gay Daniel Bryan". :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gbasse said:


> given the amount of unfounded hate she gets, AJ's is straight up underrated now
> it's got an amazingshape, and it's not really small at all


Not my favorite by yeah AJ's butt is pretty nice in actuality.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Not my favorite by yeah AJ's butt is pretty nice in actuality.



Same here. Not particularly cray cray over it but I gotta admit this is a good gif...











:leo


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> LOL, fuck right off with Aj Lee. Wait until she stands up straight instead of arching her back.


it always looks great.










it's just a troll idea that it doesn't


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

jcagnee said:


> Same here. Not particularly cray cray over it but I gotta admit this is a good gif...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, this one looks pretty decent. But then again, this was when she had a bit more meat on her.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Same here. Not particularly cray cray over it but I gotta admit this is a good gif...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good gif, probably my favorite AJ gif of all time actually, her butt looks especially banging in that particular one, as well as other (mainly still pictures) as well of course.

The shorts she tends to wear on TV may or may not help a bit but her behind is truly one of the most underrated ones in my own view.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> given the amount of unfounded hate she gets, AJ's is straight up underrated now
> it's got an amazingshape, and it's not really small at all


A year ago she had a decent ass, nowadays its just flat city. She never had the GOAT ass that everyone pretended she did either. She just constantly arches her back and bends over to show off what ass she does have.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Summer Rae


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> A year ago she had a decent ass, nowadays its just flat city. She never had the GOAT ass that everyone pretended she did either. She just constantly arches her back and bends over to show off what ass she does have.


I've never thought she had a "GOAT ass" myself honestly, that belongs to other chicks on the roster of course, but I just feel for what she does have it's pretty decent overall.

Through I do notice what you mean, it seems both her tits and ass got smaller over the last few months as she put on more muscle.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I've never thought she had a "GOAT ass" myself honestly, that belongs to other chicks on the roster of course, but I just feel for what she does have it's pretty decent overall.
> 
> Through I do notice what you mean, it seems both her tits and ass got smaller over the last few months as she put on more muscle.


She put on more muscle?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> She put on more muscle?


It seems she put on (or at least tried too) put on a bit more muscle during her sabbatical in the spring; but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It seems she put on (or at least tried too) put on a bit more muscle during her sabbatical in the spring; but I am not entirely sure.


I don't really see it. Looks more like she took dinner out of the equation.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

From the current divas, its Nikki Bella. If you are talking about all time, its hard to choose one. There are a lot of hot divas in the history of WWE like Kelly Kelly, Eve, Nikki, Lana, Candice but I will always have the top 5 reserved for Lita, Trish, Torrie, Stacy and Steph in no particular order. Maybe its cause they were my childhood wrestling crush, but nothing beats them in any department whether its face or ass.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> A year ago she had a decent ass, nowadays its just flat city. She never had the GOAT ass that everyone pretended she did either. She just constantly arches her back and bends over to show off what ass she does have.


that's a total myth and you know it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> that's a total myth and you know it


What? LOL. What's a myth? AJ Not having much of an ass thesedays? AJ at her peak only having a decent ass? Or her constantly arching her back and bending over? Look at all the photos or gifs people post to highlight her ass, she's arching her back in every one of them, she's never just standing up straight.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

There goes that "AJ has an ass" replies again. She has no ass. I don't see it. She has to arch her back for an ass. So no. 

Layla and Naomi has the best ass in the WWE right now.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> There goes that "AJ has an ass" replies again. *She has no ass*. I don't see it. She has to arch her back for an ass. So no.
> 
> Layla and Naomi has the best ass in the WWE right now.


That's just something people say for a cheap insult.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

For WWE Layla is the easy winner. Only TNA's Tessmacher gives her major competition. Have not seen Layla's up close in person but have met Tessmacher a few times and her ass is hot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> That's just something people say for a cheap insult.


No. She really does have no ass thesedays, she's lost a lot of weight, what weight she did have.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> No. She really does have no ass thesedays, she's lost a lot of weight, what weight she did have.


and your proof?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> and your proof?


Look at any of her recent WWE pics.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I gotta side w Jerry on this one











I'd say Paige for a few reasons

- IMO she is the most attractive diva, so her ass an an advantage 
- It's not too big, I don't like giant asses, prefer athletic ones with a decent amount of flab
- I'm white as fuck and generally attracted to pasty chicks


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Currently for me Noami, it is awesome.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Look at any of her recent WWE pics.


it looks as good as ever


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

Naomi hands down that girl is packin a lot back there...SERIOUSLY


----------



## bulaman (Nov 8, 2014)

Nicole Bass


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

No doubt Paige, at least imo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Honorable mention: JoJo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Ok, this one looks pretty decent. But then again, this was when she had a bit more meat on her.


This was 2 months ago. :ti This isn't from like 2 years ago.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Honorable mention: JoJo


:trips8


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

For me Lana/AJ/Paige. Perfect for motivating me to do more squats.


----------

